# Enduro Helmets



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

looking for a good light weight but breathable (very important) full face enduro helmet. I was looking at the Urge Archie enduro or the Cratoni Shakedown. I kind of like the design of the shakedown but how strong is that removable chin guard? Is anyone rocking them? Thoughts or opinions on what's a good enduro helmet please.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

I have both and they're equally good considering the price of each. The Urge is a bit more durable but the Cratoni is more light, if the terrain is more technical i take the Urge if not the Cratoni.

Mind you, they both have flexible chin guards ( the Cratoni is more flexible ) and are nothing like a full blown downhill helmet but they do their job and you won't be loosing teeth or braking your jaw.

But they're reaaaally different and that reflects on the price, the Urge is usually 2x to 3x the price of the Cratoni, i bought my Cratoni for 50€ which was almost 4x less the price of the Archi.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

danielsilva said:


> I have both and they're equally good considering the price of each. The Urge is a bit more durable but the Cratoni is more light, if the terrain is more technical i take the Urge if not the Cratoni.
> 
> Mind you, they both have flexible chin guards ( the Cratoni is more flexible ) and are nothing like a full blown downhill helmet but they do their job and you won't be loosing teeth or braking your jaw.
> 
> But they're reaaaally different and that reflects on the price, the Urge is usually 2x to 3x the price of the Cratoni, i bought my Cratoni for 50€ which was almost 4x less the price of the Archi.


Thanks for your imput, considering I live in the alps I should go for something that offers more protection then the two I listed. Looking at the POC cortex but I have a feeling we will be seeing more enduro style full face helmets in the next year or two. I'll just wait and see what's available for 2013 until then I'll just stick to my hot and heavy 661.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone try the specialized deviant 2 ? Looks like a good balance of protection/ ventilation.


----------



## 8valvegrowl (Mar 4, 2009)

How about a list of goggle friendly helmets that aren't full-face? I have a FF for those shuttle/lift days or a rougher Enduro. But I'm in the market for a new lighter-weight trail/AM helmet and I wanted to find one that people have used with goggles. Any thoughts O wise members of MTBR?


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

8valvegrowl said:


> How about a list of goggle friendly helmets that aren't full-face? I have a FF for those shuttle/lift days or a rougher Enduro. But I'm in the market for a new lighter-weight trail/AM helmet and I wanted to find one that people have used with goggles. Any thoughts O wise members of MTBR?


I am looking for the same. The bell Super should be sick once it is out. Anyone have other recommendations?


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

After seeing the ripped open face of a friend who raced the Whole Enchilada Enduro, i'm content to continue using my full face POC. After seeing many munched faces this season, I am of the opinion that for transfers between stages using an xc lid, then stowing it away in or on a hydration pack, and switching back to the full face for the timed stages is where its at....

just my .02


----------



## dfilp (Jul 3, 2011)

Deviant II looks good, but the Urge is very nice!


----------



## 727 (Dec 26, 2012)

deviant is good


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a brand new unused Deviant 2 I'd sell. It was a warranty replacement for a Deviant 1. By the time Spesh sent me the new one I'd already picked up a TLD.


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Poc trabec. Very comfortable helmet...light weight as well


----------



## GFreak (Sep 23, 2005)

I wear a skater style helmet and I went ghetto by placing a piece of the spiny portion of sticky back velcro on the back of my helmet. It works really well holding the google straps in place without any indentations on my helmet for googles.


----------



## cabra cadabra (Sep 28, 2010)

Any updates from folks out there that have researched the latest/greatest? I'm looking for a lightweight (probably carbon) full-face for Enduro and doing lift-served DH on my Mojo HD.


----------



## Slawth (May 11, 2011)

I researched it to death and ended up ordering the new Fox Rampage Carbon based on safety, price, reviews, weight and customer service. It also doesn't look like the head of one of the creatures from Aliens which is a bonus, depending on your tastes.


----------



## cabra cadabra (Sep 28, 2010)

I am lucky enough to be buddies with BTI (national parts distributor) here in Santa Fe and tried on a bunch. That Rampage felt soooo nice and secure, so I'm going that route too. It seems pretty rare for folks to run FF for the races here actually, so I may just use for lift-served days on DH runs. The Urge downomatic felt ok, and the Archi just looks too weird. Didn't try on an Enduromatic, which could be a good option.


----------



## Slawth (May 11, 2011)

The rampage does seem like overkill for some enduros but I figured when a stage is burly enough to make me want a full face- I might as well have the most comfortable and safest one I can afford.


----------



## hssp (Aug 28, 2007)

But what about weights? I raced the first Norwegian Enduro this year wearing a POC Cortex Flow full face all day. Man, my neck was sore from carrying that weight for an entire day. It was a more bike park, old school freeride type of course with purposeless North Shores, mandatory drops and gaps. Hatehatehate!

Anyway: in the search for a light weight helmet, I am going to try the uvex hlmt 9, which is 810g (about 200g lighter than the POC). It is cheaper than most, and should be good, European quality as well.

Any experiences?


----------



## AndesJack (Nov 22, 2010)

With the new EWS rules being applied all over the world at current 2013 Enduro races it was time for me to find a good full face helmet at an affordable price as I only use it for the races where it´s mandatory. I opted for a Fox Rampage, not the tripple the price Carbon one. It weighs in just over a thousand grams (1080g if I remember correctly). I chose this helmet due to it being relatively light, has good ventilation and it's built tuff for when crashing at high speed. I had a nasty over the bars crash down a slope onto rocks and took a serious hit to the back of my head. I got up without any issues. I replaced it with another one. I took part in a race 4 weeks ago that lasted just over 4 hours hauling the Full Face up the mountain then changing the AM lid for the DH one. What I did to get use to the weight was simulate a race condition two weeks before the actual race doing my regular 2 - 3 hour weekend ride. Come race day I was super used to the extra kg on my back. My 2cents. There ara many other helmets out there. The more you are willing to spend the better product you can get. TLD D3, Rampage Carbon etc..


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

I highly recommend Urge Archi-Enduro full face.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

rave81 said:


> I highly recommend Urge Archi-Enduro full face.


This guy wouldn't:

http://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

honkinunit said:


> This guy wouldn't:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/utah/crash-report-urge-archi-enduro-helmet-795542.html


I saw that thread. But I think that's i rare accident. I crashed frontal with my urge archi-enduro my face and teeth are intact. It's the matter how you control your crash and calculative risk . The urge is the 3rd full face helmet I've worn. I got troy lee and blue grass, those are really hot when climbing and heavy this urge helmet is really cool to wear and much lighter.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm surprised no helmet manufactures are cashing in on the enduro trend (which is here to stay IMO). Somthing Lightweight, full face, strong and BREATHABLE. Any rumors on development/prototypes?

Edit: Just saw that the Spesh Deviant has been discontinued. The Kali Durgana looks interesting and has more venting than most but how is it to breath? I hate recycling my hot air.


----------



## hssp (Aug 28, 2007)

Urge Archi-Enduro...


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Kali Avatar (or its carbon version) is a very nice fitting FF helmet and it's very lightweight, too.It's also far from the hottest one around.Of course it won't be even remotely comparable with an open face helmet as far as breathability goes, but no FF helmet is.

Btw, one trick you can use to get more flow into a FF helmet is to remove cheek pads for climbing.

Marko


----------



## Buckholz (Nov 27, 2010)

Love my Bell Full-9 when risk is high, run a POC Trabec when lots of pedaling in a stage.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Just bought a Spesh Deviant II as there is nothing else on the market that can match its ventilation/protection ratio. I was at the LBS to pick up some bearings for my rear hub and saw they had two deviants left so I tried on the large which was not a perfect fit (just a bit loose, but only by a hair) but a custom job can fix that. I was breathing really hard, harder than I would on the trail, and had zero breath back. I bought it right there on the spot despite the fact I was supposed to be Xmas shopping for my wife,lol. 
The mat black looks sweet.

Edit; the other helmet was a medium which I couldn't even fit it half way onto my head so if you can find a deviant make sure to try it on first.


----------

